# Nook vs Kindle ???



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am going to be getting an e-reader before too long. Have had a lot of discussion on another group and was hoping to get input from some of you on here on the pro's and con's of either the Nook, Colored Nook, or the Kindle and which one to get. Thanks


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Edie, I have the first generation Nook, WiFi plus 3G. I've had no problems and like it very much. It's sold by Barnes and Noble. If I were to buy one all over again I would get a WiFi one but would skip the 3G because I just don't find that I need it. I researched both the Nook and the Kindle and the only reason I chose the Nook over the Kindle is that Barnes & Noble is 5 minutes from my house and, to the extent that I can, I prefer to support the local economy rather than purchasing via the internet. I think you would be happy with either choice.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I have the NookColor and LOVE it. Sure wish I'd bought an e-reader sooner. Barnes and Noble is also convenient for me and they have been wonderful about helping me learn how to use the device. 

If you have WiFi (wireless) and purchase your Nook books online, all you have to do to download your books is turn on the Nook. 

If you aren't wireless, it's easy to get there - just purchase a router such as Netgear. I bought my Netgear router at Best Buy then had a Geek Squad person install it and encrypt it for security. 

I've read articles that the latest Nook is better than Kindle. I agree with Mary that you would enjoy either one.


Joy


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I love my Kindle. I know that the Nook had been more expensive but I think they are now similar in price. I don't think you need the color unless you want to read magazines on it or children's books. I had been told that the Kindle is easier to read in all light conditions than the Nook in things like bright light or low light (which it is) and my Barnes & Noble closed up so there goes the ability to visit a store. I'm not a big B&N fan since I like small independent book shops and try to buy books as gifts there. But I really don't find I need the store back up. Finding books and downloading is a snap to the Kindle itself from Amazon or to my computer. I can also read the books on my iPhone and it cues me to where I was on my Kindle. I liked the ability to download books from the public library onto the Nook, but the Kindle will be doing that as well. And someone on SM lent me a Kindle book for 2 weeks...you can do that once per book. I love having an e-reader especially for those 700 page hardcovers that I could hardly hold up when I read in bed. Now it's one thing e-reader Whichever you do, you'll love it.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I also have a Kindle and I love it. I picked it mainly because it's lighter weight. I wouldn't want the one with the color screen because it would drain the battery too fast and it's not necessary. The one bad thing about the Kindle is you cannot check out library books like you can with the Nook, but that is supposed to change this year.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for your information : ) Today I was at Barnes and Noble and was drawn to the nook color. Didn't have time to check it out but am going back tomorrow to look at it. I also just checked our library and you can download books which would be great for me.
I do still love the feel of holding a book, but the ability to have different books and magazines or even children's books (I'm a teacher) is exciting. 
How long does the battery last on the nook? The kindle?
How sturdy are these? Like falling asleep holding it, etc.
Do anyone use an ipad for ebooks? 

I will let you know how it goes tomorrow when I check out the nook : )


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

joyomom said:


> Thanks for your information : ) Today I was at Barnes and Noble and was drawn to the nook color. Didn't have time to check it out but am going back tomorrow to look at it. I also just checked our library and you can download books which would be great for me.
> I do still love the feel of holding a book, but the ability to have different books and magazines or even children's books (I'm a teacher) is exciting.
> How long does the battery last on the nook? The kindle?
> How sturdy are these? Like falling asleep holding it, etc.
> ...


My battery has never gone dead but I have the regular Nook, not the color version. Probably the longest I've had it turned on and reading is on flights from Boston to Sacramento, maybe 9 hours (change of flights included). The good news is that if I felt I needed it, I can buy a backup battery for the Nook and change batteries by opening the back of the Nook. Kindle cannot be opened so no option for battery replacement. But I don't think a battery change would really be necessary for either device unless you'd be traveling for a period of days without access to electricity. Battery life on both is very good.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I've had my Kindle for three months and read every night and have only had to charge it once Check on the color Nook battery life issue on line. You should be able to google it just that way "Color Nook Battery life."


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good question. I am thinking of getting one of these for my DH's birthday. I don't know anyone in Greece who has this so this will help me decide which one! Thanks!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The reason I was thinking of the colored Nook is because it has a back light and you can read it at night without a light on. Also if the power goes out, no flashlight needed. LOL Thanks for all the info. My friend is getting a colored Nook, so I will find out the good and bad's for her.
I also love the idea of not having the heavy books, that I drop often.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

joyomom said:


> Thanks for your information : ) Today I was at Barnes and Noble and was drawn to the nook color. Didn't have time to check it out but am going back tomorrow to look at it. I also just checked our library and you can download books which would be great for me.
> I do still love the feel of holding a book, but the ability to have different books and magazines or even children's books (I'm a teacher) is exciting.
> How long does the battery last on the nook? The kindle?
> How sturdy are these? Like falling asleep holding it, etc.
> ...


I use my Ipad for e-books and I love it. I have the apps for the kindle, the nook, and also the e-reader that came with the Ipad on my Ipad, so I can choose where I get my books from... but I have to say that I use the kindle app the most. I love reading books on the Ipad, but it is heavier than the Kindle or the nook and harder to hold for long periods of time and a little harder to travel with because it's bigger. I have a hard cover on my Ipad that allows it to stand up so when I get tired of holding it I can use that, but that's not always feasible. All of that being said, I still like reading on my Ipad better than on my Kindle.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

There are some very strong rumours about that Kindle (amazon) will be coming out with a new version and worth the wait. Just in case you're in no hurry.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Just got back from B&N and held the new smaller black and white nook. Still going back and forth between this one and the color nook. 
The color nook has the light for night time reading in bed, but the new smaller one is perfect to hold with my arthritis. 
The cost also is better for the new smaller one at 139.00

Like the idea that Nook people can share books : )


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The Kindle is now $114. I like it because it's light too. I don't usually use a light since Kindle is eInk.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Hubby has a Kindle that I bought him and borrow at times, and I use the android Kindle app a LOT. When I'm waiting in line or at the doctor's office or whatever I just download something to read, and I'm set. I like Kindle because of the ability to read it in all different light situations, and of course the variety of books is very good. I'm hinting for my own for Christmas.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

joyomom said:


> Just got back from B&N and held the new smaller black and white nook. Still going back and forth between this one and the color nook.
> The color nook has the light for night time reading in bed, but the new smaller one is perfect to hold with my arthritis.
> The cost also is better for the new smaller one at 139.00
> 
> Like the idea that Nook people can share books : )


Kindle also allows some books (determined by the publisher) to be shared.


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

joyomom said:


> Thanks for your information : ) Today I was at Barnes and Noble and was drawn to the nook color. Didn't have time to check it out but am going back tomorrow to look at it. I also just checked our library and you can download books which would be great for me.
> I do still love the feel of holding a book, but the ability to have different books and magazines or even children's books (I'm a teacher) is exciting.
> How long does the battery last on the nook? The kindle?
> How sturdy are these? Like falling asleep holding it, etc.
> ...




For a teacher, I think the Nook color would be a great option. I own a kindle and I love it! The battery is very long-lasting. I use a lighted cover that uses the kindle's battery to work. Even with nightly reading using the light with kindle, I maybe need to charge it once a month. The kindle is pretty sturdy. The screen is durable and I don't worry much about scratching the screen like I do with the ipad. I have e-book apps on my ipad, but I hardly read from the ipad. It's basically reading off a pc screen and is gets tiring on the eyes. The ipad is also heavy to hold and carry in your bag. It also glares...especially in the sun so you can't really read by the pool or the beach.

I also went with the kindle because of Amazon's great customer service and that they're not going away with the rate of their success. They're amazing and gone above and beyond for me. The only cons I can think of for the kindle is lack of borrowing, but I read that they're coming up with something similar soon. As for now, I use Lendle.com and Amazon's direct website to share and loan books with others.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am deliberating on both Kindle & Nook as a gift for my DH but found out you can't download overseas! Does anyone know of something that can be used out of country?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a kindle and have had for years - 1st generation. I've read on a backlit iPad as well. I prefer the kindle. Reading on a back-lit device is much harder on the eyes.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I really like the backlighting on my NookColor. I was in the hospital for eleven days in December (with respiratory failure) and it was very difficult to try and get comfortable enough to read books by the hospital lighting. It was then that I wished I had an e-reader and decided to purchase one when I got out. The NookColor has been great in places like doctor's offices where the lighting isn't always that great. I'm also an insomniac and I love that I can read books with the lights off so I don't bother hubby quite so much.

After using a color version of an e-reader, I don't think I would like going to a black and white version. The colors help you select your books faster for both shopping and reading because the book covers are in color. I have a lot of B&N Classics on my e-reader and the covers would look very similiar on a black and white pad.

Also, after looking at the Kindle, it seems like the keypad at the bottom would be a distraction to me. I like the clean look of the Nook.

I do agree that the battery needs to be charged quite often on the NookColor, but this hasn't been a problem for me. The cord which comes with the battery charger is long enough for me to charge the NookColor while I'm reading if I forget to charge it. I've now gotten in the habit of hooking the NookColor up to the charger after every time I read with it. I don't think it's any worse than trying to remember to charge my iPhone. 

With technology changing so rapidly, I think these companies will be leap-frogging their features for a long time, so as we've said earlier, if you're an avid reader, you'll probably enjoy either pad.



Joy


----------



## Nyght (Jun 26, 2011)

I have the 1st gen Nook, and the Nook Color. I held out for awhile before buying the color because I didn't think I would use the magazines, but I really love it. I like being able to lay in bed and read, and not bother anyone.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

*More Americans Buying E-Readers Than Tablets . . . . .*

Just read this on CNN Tech and thought it was interesting:


More Americans buying e-readers than tablets, study says - CNN.com


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I took the plunge and bought the colored Nook. Now I cant wait to get it. I also bought a nice leather cover for it off of E-Bay. Purple leather.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

vjw said:


> Just read this on CNN Tech and thought it was interesting:
> 
> 
> More Americans buying e-readers than tablets, study says - CNN.com


Interesting article, Joy. The thought has crossed my mind more than a few times lately about getting a tablet but the thought leaves about as quickly as it comes. The people I know who love their tablets love them most for playing games, watching movies, and doing a quick check of email. I have my Nook for reading, my iPod for music and audiobooks and can read SM and email during the day from my Droid phone. My TV gets used almost exclusively for watching movies, although I will watch the some of the Olympic events, political debates and election results, and the occasional sporting event like the Superbowl. I keep thinking the tablet will be one more thing to carry around, not really replacing the Nook, iPod or phone. I'm not surprised about the popularity of the e-readers. So many people commute to work via public transportation where, even on a crowded bus or train an e-reader is easier to handle than a laptop or tablet.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

To throw something else in the mix...

I have a Cybook from Bookeen (they also make ereaders called the Opus and Horizon I think). 

It is a great product, your more able to shop around at different book stores as it can read epubs, pdfs etc OR mobipocket format (its either epub or mobipocket not both). 

I have had mine since 2009 and its still going strong! I love the fact that it just does what it is supposed to and it's simple - no keyboard etc. 

If I had to get a new one I might get a kindle though as they are much less $$ - but I would be annoyed by the fact that your constrained into buying only from Amazon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Interesting article Joy---thanks for posting.
I had offered to get a Kindle or Nook for my DH for his birthday (65th) this Sept. (plus our 40th wedding anniversary) but found out the Nook books can't be downloaded overseas! I was leaning toward the Nook. 
I may wait until the new Kindle comes out! What are a few more years here & there!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I was at Barnes and Noble last night and I have to say I'm not wild about the design of the new Nook (2nd generation); it's about the same width but shorter than the 1st generation Nook. This version does not have the separate little screen on the bottom to navigate around, instead the navigation icons appear at the bottom of the main screen then fade out. There's really nothing wrong with it that I can see, just a simple design change ... but I'm such a creature of habit. When I look in my crystal ball I see somewhere in the future an e-reader that has color for magazines and children's books, but will switch to eInk for book reading. Should I write to Kindle and Nook to share my vision of the future?

Sandi, so sorry you can't download books overseas. One more reason to move back to the States!!!!! There's a nice little house down the street from me for sale. Reasonably priced, well maintained, property tax rate here is substantially lower than surrounding towns, 37 miles from Boston but commuter rail stops in town and will get you into Boston in 65-70 minutes, and best of all ... you'd have a built in dogsitter if you travel someplace where you can't take Kitzel!! Want me to place an offer for you???


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sandi, so sorry you can't download books overseas. One more reason to move back to the States!!!!! There's a nice little house down the street from me for sale. Reasonably priced, well maintained, property tax rate here is substantially lower than surrounding towns, 37 miles from Boston but commuter rail stops in town and will get you into Boston in 65-70 minutes, and best of all ... you'd have a built in dogsitter if you travel someplace where you can't take Kitzel!! Want me to place an offer for you???[/QUOTE]

I think I need to get to the states & get our house on the market ASAP Mary---that is almost too good of an offer to pass up! "If I were a rich (girl) da, da, da, da, dah da do." 
Send me the real estate info & I will look on line . . . :wub:
There is a 2 day air control strike---metro strike, rolling electrical black outs---we have had black outs every day except today (so far). It is getting weary here! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sandi, I'm smiling as I reminisce about my one and only trip to Greece. My father worked for the phone company, was sent out to a travel agency that was having phone problems, heard about this tour to Greece leaving in two days and the remaining ten spaces on the tour were being deeply discounted. He called me at work, I was able to get time off, called a friend who also was able to get time off, and less than 48 hours later were were on a flight to Athens. We left Boston on October 30, a quick stop in Rome, due to arrive in Greece on October 31. Only after we got in the air were we told that there was a strike just started, the airport was closed, the strike was supposed to last for two days, and our stop in Rome was going to be an extended one. Not to worry (this was a Harvard Alumni Association tour), hotel accommodations had already been made for us and sightseeing tours had been arranged so that we could see some of Rome while waiting for the airports to open up again in Greece. Wow, there was more than a bit of grumbling going on ... but not from me as I'd never been to Rome. As far as I was concerned it turned out to be perfect timing for a strike!! Got into our hotel room, took a short nap and quick shower, spent the rest of the day exploring. Got up the next morning to explore the Vatican, turns out it was All Saints Day, attended a benediction service by the Pope outside at the Vatican Plaza and then got to see the Sistine Chapel. Spent the rest of the day exploring, had a late night flight into Athens, arrived about 2:00 a.m. along with what seemed like at least another million travelers and then spent 8 wonderful days in Greece!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Nyght said:


> I have the 1st gen Nook, and the Nook Color. I held out for awhile before buying the color because I didn't think I would use the magazines, but I really love it. I like being able to lay in bed and read, and not bother anyone.


how does that work with magazines?? do you get the full issue, and what is the cost like?

I have an iPad, but worry about filling it up with books, so you ladies have helped me too, I was going to get a nook or kindle, just hadnt decided, thanks for this thread!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> I think I need to get to the states & get our house on the market ASAP Mary---that is almost too good of an offer to pass up! "If I were a rich (girl) da, da, da, da, dah da do."
> Send me the real estate info & I will look on line . . . :wub:
> There is a 2 day air control strike---metro strike, rolling electrical black outs---we have had black outs every day except today (so far). It is getting weary here! :smilie_tischkante:


Sandi, I drove by the house tonight and the sign says "Sale Pending". Drat!! Not to worry, though, 'cause I'm gonna keep looking for ya!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

*New comparisons of the Nook Tablet and Kindle Fire*

Link:

It's Nook vs. Kindle: Round II - CNN.com


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I am going to be getting an e-reader before too long. Have had a lot of discussion on another group and was hoping to get input from some of you on here on the pro's and con's of either the Nook, Colored Nook, or the Kindle and which one to get. Thanks


 
Edie
I specifically waited for today when the new Nook Color came out. This is a comparison chart for the Kindle/Nook you might find interesting. The new Color Nook has more memory than the Kindle Fire that is coming out. I've pretty much decided on the Color Nook. A friend of mine has one and loves it. The Kindle requires a annual fee of $79. for access to all their books. The Kindle also is not available in Europe (for anyone who is interested).

I personally like the features of the Color Nook...and I do want the color!

Kindle Fire vs. Nook Tablet | E-book readers - CNET Reviews


----------

